# Dk Tobacco



## Waheebh

Hey guys

I'm in need of a new recipe for my DK Tobacco flavour?

any suggestions?


----------



## stevie g

nope sorry. The dk tobacco is very sweet from my recollection.


----------



## Waheebh

I get that too. Its not that I don't enjoy it. I just was not entirely sure what i was going to do with it when I bought it.


----------



## stevie g

what % do you use it at?.

what other flavours do you have to mix it with?.


----------



## Wesley

Waheebh said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm in need of a new recipe for my DK Tobacco flavour?
> 
> any suggestions?


I had great results with this recipe:

70/30 VG/PG

DK Tobacco 5%
TFA Hazelnut 2%
TFA French Vanilla 2% (you could substitute this with TFA Vanilla Swirl for less sweetness)

This absolutely must steep for at least 4 weeks - before then it tastes likes flowers. After 6 weeks the sweetness fades and the tobacco really starts shining.

If you are using more PG in your mix you may want to reduce the DK to 3 or 4% as it is quite strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

something I came across recently, made some yesterday for the mother in law and have about 10 mils left for myself steeping to see how this turned out... it does smell awesome.. cant wait to give it a try.. let me know how you find it..

DK Tabacco
3% DK Tob
5% Marshmallow
3% Caramel
3% Hazelnut
1-3% EM to taste
Steep 48 hours, minimum.
All TPA flavors

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

You could try this one. I call it my Devil's Breath clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheebh

Sprint said:


> what % do you use it at?.
> 
> what other flavours do you have to mix it with?.


Watermelon, caramel, vanilla custard, peppermint, strawberry, milk chocolate. I don't have much but I'm stocking up next week


----------

